# O2 sensor removal



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm trying to remove the front two O2 sensors on my 98 RCLB 4x4 with the 7.4L. I've soaked the sensors down with PB Blaster and I've let the truck run to heat up the pipes. I've used a breaker bar attached to my O2 sensor socket with no luck. The sensor socket was starting to spread apart when I applied torque to the bar. I just left everything alone because I don't want to break or round off the sensor.

What else would you suggest I do to get these things out. I don't have access to a torch to heat up the pipe where the sensor screws in. Thanks for any ideas.

Wayne


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You have no choose. You need impact wrench with socket that you need cut to fit oxygen sensor.


Keep mind if it rust. I did on 94 Geo tracker it have 120,000 miles which overdue for replace. Those was first time very stuck bad. Spend 2 hours struggle and use small torch then spray with pb blaster.

Never work. Then try drive to get hot enough. NO then oxygen sensor start stripe. Then decide cut old socket to fit that due wire then use impact wrench. Keep mind impact wrench are Ingersoll which capable torque 780 ft. lbs but struggle for several mins then sudden it out.

You need remove that muffler so you can use impact wrench.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

we have had to remove the pipe lots of times and cut out the stock bung. then go to custom muffler shop and buy replacement bung and weld it in place.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Cut the wire pigtail off flush at the sensor and use a normal deep 6 point socket Wayne. This will give you maximum grip and prevent rounding the hex off the sensor.

I never use an O2 socket to remove them....always a six point. 

You really should get some heat on it...makes a world of difference along with the 6 point socket.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input. Before I read your post B&B, I went and bought a crowfoot O2 sensor and some CRC Freeze-Off penetrant. Of course it did not work. What happens if I cut the wires and I still can't get it out?. The current sensors are still working but I usually replace these type at 100,000 miles. I guess I will have to try B&B's suggestion. These sensors are the hardest I have encountered. Thanks again.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

70monte;590861 said:


> What happens if I cut the wires and I still can't get it out?.


Once you cut the pigtails off they gotta come out. Gives you a goal..


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree with the above, especially heat directly on the bung. You can try the 'ol brake bleeder screw trick. Heat the bung until it's red hot and while it is, splash cold water on it (hose it down quick) to shock it loose. You'll hear it crack. It works like a charm on some things, just beeeee careful.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

got-h2o;591401 said:


> I agree with the above, especially heat directly on the bung. You can try the 'ol brake bleeder screw trick. Heat the bung until it's red hot and while it is, splash cold water on it (hose it down quick) to shock it loose. You'll hear it crack. It works like a charm on some things, just beeeee careful.


that trick realy does work on lots of frozen stuff.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I used a 7/8 wrench on mine. They were pretty stuck on there. Started the truck and let it get hot before I took it off. Put the wrench on, hit a few times with a dead blow hammer and it came loose. Good luck either way


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all of the ideas guys. I haven't had time to mess with it today. Luckily I didn't cut off the pigtail yet because my girlfriend had to use the truck today. I might have to take it to an exhaust shop and see if they will heat up the bung for me and hit it with some water and try that. Hopefully I can deal with it on Monday and get them out one way or another. Thanks again for the ideas.

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I still haven't got this problem resolved yet. I had to use the truck the past few days and didn't want it non operational if I cut the pigtails off and couldn't get the sensors out. I did put some more penetrant on the sensors and tried using the crowfoot sensor removal socket as well as a Lisle deep O2 sensor socket that I had. I ended up splitting the crowfoot sensor down the side and the Lisle socket wouldn't budge it either. The truck is at my girlfriends house and I haven't been back to my house in the past few days to see it I have a deep six point socket to try B&B's method. I also need to find something to extend the length of my two foot breaker bar to give me some more leverage. I'm also nervous about ruining the threads in the sensor bungs. These sensors act like they are welded in. I've never had this much trouble getting O2 sensors out. I'm probably going to also have to buy a little torch to get a hotter heat to the sensor base. 

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You need heat Wayne.. If you can't turn it with a 2 ft breaker bar its going to tear the threads out of the bung anyway unless you get some heat on it. And even then if they're that rusted you may still end up twisting the sensor off or pulling the threads out in the bung anyway. Not a major catastrophe as it's not a big deal to weld a new bung or two in to save the front pipe.

And just a note here...the truck WILL RUN with O2's cut, chopped, mutilated...whatever. It'll just kick the CE light on and kill the MPG's if you run it for any extended period of time...but it'll still run, just in open loop. So if your doing this in your driveway and end up needing to get it to a repair shop to fix the bungs, no tow truck will be necessary.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I told you need impact wrench

I try that method it remove in 2 mins

trust me it easy use impact wrench.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Today I bought one of those little portable torches that plumbers use so I've got the heat now. I will go try again in a little while. 

Milwaukee,
I don't have an inpact wrench with enough force to do the job and I don't think I can even get one on the passenger side sensor. Its a tight fit.

I'll let you guys know how applying heat works.

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I tried the torch on them and its a no go. Those things are not coming out. The sides are starting to slightly round so I gave up on it. I don't know what to do at this point. I don't know if I should just take it to an exhaust shop and have them cut the bung out and put in a new one or have someone else try to get the sensors out. I'm at a loss for the moment.

Wayne


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Exhaust shop.

I got a quote of $40 to remount 2 of my o2 sensors.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

70monte;595799 said:


> Well I should just take it to an exhaust shop and have them cut the bung out and put in a new one to get the sensors out. I'm at a loss for the moment.
> 
> Wayne


fixed it for ya buddy . you answered it your self and didnt even know it. cut your loss and give your self a a+ for effort and just bit the bullet.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sweetk30;595849 said:


> fixed it for ya buddy . you answered it your self and didnt even know it. cut your loss and give your self a a+ for effort and just bit the bullet.


I agree, you gave it a good shot for what you had to work with Wayne. Time for a pro shop.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would try heating the pipe not the O2 sensor find yourself a small squirt bottle and fill it with water heat the pipe and bung RED hot and a small squirt of water on the o2 sensor then get the socket on it fast and it should come out. Hope this helps


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Guys,
Thanks for the replies and ideas. I will talk to the exhaust shop on Mon. to see if they can do this job. I was heating the bung and not the sensor. I didn't get the bung red hot though. I'm not sure the little torch I have will be able to do this. I might give it one more go before Mon to see what happens. Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you didn't have it red hot you didn't have it hot enough. Give it another shot.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, thats what I will do. Thanks.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I finally got the truck fixed. I had to take it to an exhaust shop. They finally got both of them out but they had to destroy the sensors to do it and they destroyed the threads in the bung on the driver's side and so had to weld a new bung in. They were able to reuse the bung on the passenger side. The guy said these were the hardest ones he has taken out. I'm glad its fixed at least. Thanks for everyones's help.

Wayne


----------

